# Protein Powder Advice



## fedupuk (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi All so the thing is there is alot of people here on the forum who want to be or are bodybuilders I have been doing some research because me like many am into bodybuilding and i have come across this protein powder http://www.sci-mx.co.uk/shop-by-goal/muscle-size-definition/PRO-VX-Protein/ take a look and let me know what you think please because i would like to know if people think this will be okay to take or not but its looking pretty great for an IBS sufferer but i am no specialists just thought i would post and see what people think and hopefully it is a decent protein powder for us IBSers fingers crossed.Thanks for reading and i hope you reply,Ian


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

For me, I have not been able to tolerate protein powders derived from soy, peas (as this one is), dairy, whey, sprouts, beans or wheat-related grains. I've had good luck with hemp-based powders. Nutiva brand hemp protein has no extra sweeteners or additives.


----------



## fedupuk (Nov 23, 2011)

Korga said:


> For me, I have not been able to tolerate protein powders derived from soy, peas (as this one is), dairy, whey, sprouts, beans or wheat-related grains. I've had good luck with hemp-based powders. Nutiva brand hemp protein has no extra sweeteners or additives.


Hi thanks alot for the reply helped alot







really appreciate it Ian


----------



## vaileria (Sep 19, 2012)

You can get more amino acids simply by including more protein-rich meals to your diet: meals like egg, bungalow type dairy products, seafood, various meats, tofu, or dried beans. Protein grains provide another practical substitute. For example, a lot of conventional morning meal meals are great in carbohydrates and not that great in protein—particularly the ones that you can get in a rush.


----------



## RarrRarr (Oct 25, 2012)

Another option is adding an unflavoured BCAAs rather than protein powder if its not something that can be tolerated. I know my partner can tolerate casein but not WPI or WPC. Another option may be buying unflavoured and flavouring yourself with something that does not have an affect on you. Good luck!


----------

